# NYC area M3s...Parting out my ride...



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

*NYC area E46 M3s...Parting out my ride...*

Attn NYC area M3s. I am turning over my M3 and parts have got to go. I have 18" SSRs with brand new tires, Brembo Big Brake kit (could use new x-drilled rotors), Ground-Control shocks, Eisenmann 83mm HP exhaust, Dinan strut. Those are the major mods I can think of. What I'm looking for are oem parts. If you are willing to pay for install of the OEM parts on my ride, plus a little cash per item for my trouble, then we're talking.

Again, looking to basically trade my aftermarket parts for oem. You pay install for me plus a little cash for my troubles.

If interested, email (drl2002 @ columbia dot edu). Take it easy.

Parts are about 25k miles old.


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

bump...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I would consider swapping some stock shocks and a few bucks for your Advance Design shocks, if that is what you have.


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

They are the Double Adjustable (front/rear) shocks with camber plates and (if I remember correctly) heavy springs in the rear (I have a lot of junk in the back), but those are easily re-ordered to your liking. When I got these I don't even remember an advanced design model being offered. These DA shocks have ~25k miles (probably a little less). PM for any more info.


----------

